# Eddies Bar - Luton



## huggles (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm slowly getting through the shots I took months ago! 

Here are some from Eddie's Bar.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 7, 2008)

Ouch, that looks in a sorry state, when was the fire in there? really like the signpost, how come that's in there too? 

Good pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## projectzip (Aug 7, 2008)

Ahhh nothing like an insurance job!!

Soon all of power court will be gone!!

The great G.P.S properties freight train rolls on!

First Dunstable now Luton

Only difference is Dunstable shops are tax scams and Luton shops are prime real estate development for the Arndale extension which I doubt will happen!


----------



## huggles (Aug 8, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Ouch, that looks in a sorry state, when was the fire in there? really like the signpost, how come that's in there too?
> 
> Good pics,
> 
> ...



Not sure on the first. I'm going to look into it. Apparently it was a really nice place. 


On the second - it was an Irish pub so I guess they "borrowed" it from Ireland.


----------



## huggles (Aug 8, 2008)

projectzip said:


> Ahhh nothing like an insurance job!!
> 
> Soon all of power court will be gone!!
> 
> ...



Thankfully I've "done" almsot all of Power Court. Managed to do two buildings after high winds blew a fence board over.  But there are stilla couple which you can't get into unless you want to break in - which I don't. I'll post them later - I didn't want to spam the site.

I don't think they've got much hope of getting loads of business there when they redevelop it. It'll probably be the normal Luton thing. Build it and then watch as you realise no-one wanted it.


----------



## projectzip (Aug 8, 2008)

Napier Park where vauxhalls was 
54 milions pounds

People in luton actually wanting it

ZERO

People wanting a brand new swimming pool 

SHED LOADS

New football ground could of gone there and an olympic size pool.
But no us lutonians just get bent over and taken from behind!

Anyway I suppose I better get back on topic!

mmm derilict!


----------



## and7barton (Aug 8, 2008)

Was that glass of beer under the counter drinkable ?


----------



## huggles (Aug 9, 2008)

and7barton said:


> Was that glass of beer under the counter drinkable ?



I never tested it. You're more then welcome to though. 


projectzip - they've managed to slip in that we won't be getting a pool at all now. Despite saying we would and that it'd be used to help train swimmers for the 2012... It's all about making money. I can't see how their long-term plans will result in that.


----------



## rix!123 (Aug 26, 2008)

*blueprints fort the ABC cinema in waikfield*

iya after a couple of days of walking around the cinema and exploring it i was just wondering if any one knows were i can get bule prints or any like maps of the place 

and nice pics of the place we were walking round with little lights of our mobiles LOL

cheerz


----------



## krela (Aug 26, 2008)

your local public records office is the most likely place to get plans.


----------



## djrich (Jan 17, 2009)

Blimey I used to work for the company that did the vending machine in there. Wonder if parts of it are still there.


----------



## whostolemymonkey (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, always wondered what the damage was to that place, Used to pass it on my way to work, Power court pics would be great to see, I've worked in the last remaining company that is opn the site, no name mentioned but its got 3 buildings on the site, they'll be going when power court is redeveloped.
Watch out for GPS property sites as some have remotely monitored CCTV.


----------

